# 満たされすぎている



## fxlle

つながる
作曲：熊木杏里
編曲：吉俣良
小さな足場を登りきるには
私は満たされすぎている
欲しい物のために我慢をするにも
私は満たされすぎている

xxxx: the rest of the lyric has been deleted (moderator)

満たされすぎている
って
これは何の意味ですか？


----------



## karlalou

満足している程度が必要以上だということです。


----------



## fxlle

karlalou said:


> 満足している程度が必要以上だということです。


非常に満足だという意味ですか？


----------



## karlalou

fxlle said:


> 小さな足場を登りき*るには*
> 私は満たされ*すぎている*



Ａ*するには*Ｂ*し過ぎている*
という表現は、Ｂの度合いが高過ぎるためにＡができない、あるいは難しい、または、する必要がない、しても仕方がない、というような意味になると思います。
非常に満足しているのかどうかは、私には何とも言えません。

ただ、歌にするほどのことですから、おそらく、満足し過ぎで文句を言える立場ではないけれども、小さな足場を登るほどのこともできない、する気にならない、そういう自分のことを顧みて悲しんでいるのだろうと想像します。


----------



## fxlle

karlalou said:


> Ａ*するには*Ｂ*し過ぎている*
> という表現は、Ｂの度合いが高過ぎるためにＡができない、あるいは難しい、または、する必要がない、しても仕方がない、というような意味になると思います。
> 非常に満足しているのかどうかは、私には何とも言えません。
> 
> ただ、歌にするほどのことですから、おそらく、満足し過ぎで文句を言える立場ではないけれども、小さな足場を登るほどのこともできない、する気にならない、そういう自分のことを顧みて悲しんでいるのだろうと想像します。


Aをするのは難しいだったら、第二句を解釈せないと思います。


----------



## fxlle

karlalou said:


> Ａ*するには*Ｂ*し過ぎている*
> という表現は、Ｂの度合いが高過ぎるためにＡができない、あるいは難しい、または、する必要がない、しても仕方がない、というような意味になると思います。
> 非常に満足しているのかどうかは、私には何とも言えません。
> 
> ただ、歌にするほどのことですから、おそらく、満足し過ぎで文句を言える立場ではないけれども、小さな足場を登るほどのこともできない、する気にならない、そういう自分のことを顧みて悲しんでいるのだろうと想像します。


欲しい物のために我慢をするにも
私は満たされすぎている
我慢必要ないですか？
ちょっと不合理ですね。


----------



## fxlle

karlalou said:


> Ａ*するには*Ｂ*し過ぎている*
> という表現は、Ｂの度合いが高過ぎるためにＡができない、あるいは難しい、または、する必要がない、しても仕方がない、というような意味になると思います。
> 非常に満足しているのかどうかは、私には何とも言えません。
> 
> ただ、歌にするほどのことですから、おそらく、満足し過ぎで文句を言える立場ではないけれども、小さな足場を登るほどのこともできない、する気にならない、そういう自分のことを顧みて悲しんでいるのだろうと想像します。





karlalou said:


> Ａ*するには*Ｂ*し過ぎている*
> という表現は、Ｂの度合いが高過ぎるためにＡができない、あるいは難しい、または、する必要がない、しても仕方がない、というような意味になると思います。
> 非常に満足しているのかどうかは、私には何とも言えません。
> 
> ただ、歌にするほどのことですから、おそらく、満足し過ぎで文句を言える立場ではないけれども、小さな足場を登るほどのこともできない、する気にならない、そういう自分のことを顧みて悲しんでいるのだろうと想像します。


満足されるから、小さな足場を登れない。満足されるから、欲しいもののために我慢できないという意味ですか？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Google 検索すると、『戦いの矛盾』という題名の歌の歌詞として見つかります。

２番目は
自分は十分に裕福であるため、欲しいものを買うのを我慢する必要がない。と言う意味です。

すると１番目は
自分は十分に裕福であるため、小さな足場を非常に高い高さまで登り切って仕事をするトビの仕事のような危険な職業に従事する必要がない、という意味に解釈せざるを得ないと思いました。　（自分は高所恐怖症であるがそれを我慢して）トビの仕事をする必要がない、ということなのかもしれません。
歌の歌詞なので、意味は不明瞭であるし、私個人的には腑に落ちる歌詞だとは思いません。解釈自体も間違っているかもしれません。


----------



## karlalou

moderatorさんに、２行増やしていただきました。


fxlle said:


> 小さな足場を登りきるには
> 私は満たされすぎている
> 欲しい物のために我慢をするにも
> 私は満たされすぎている





fxlle said:


> Aをするのは難しいだったら、第二句を解釈せないと思います。





fxlle said:


> 欲しい物のために我慢をするにも
> 私は満たされすぎている
> 我慢必要ないですか？
> ちょっと不合理ですね。





fxlle said:


> 満足されるから、小さな足場を登れない。満足されるから、欲しいもののために我慢できないという意味ですか？



満足の度合いが高すぎるので、小さな足場を登り終える程度のこともできない。どうしてかというと、必要がないから。

必要以上なほど満たされている、何の不自由もない生活をしているので、欲しいと思ったら我慢できないというわけではなくて、欲しいものがあれば何でも手に入るので我慢をする必要がないということです。欲しいものを我慢するという体験ができないのです。

この４行に文法的な問題は特にないように思います。
歌詞の意味するところが不合理だということですか？この４行は、この人の実情を言っているわけで、不合理だと思われたとしても、これを言わずに、この人の言いたいことは始まらないと思います。
この歌を通じて何を言おうとしているのかは、歌詞全部を読まないと分かりませんが、ここでは残念ながら、４行以上の引用は禁じられています。


----------



## frequency

fxlle said:


> Aをするのは難しいだったら、第二句を解釈せないと思います。


Good!


SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 小さな足場を非常に高い高さまで登り切って仕事をするトビの仕事のような危険な職業に従事する必要がない、という意味に解釈せざるを得ないと思いました。


うん、同意です。

fxlle,

_小さな足場を登りきるには
私は満たされすぎている_

足場が小さい・・リスクがある、リスクを負うって言ってるんだよ。（それだと歌詞としてカッコ悪いでしょ、なのでこういう言い方をしてる）
私は満たされているから、リスクを負う必要がない、と言っているんだよ。
　

"The scaffold is narrow (small)" suggests/implies that you'll own a risk. But you're satisfied, so you think you need not to do that.


----------

